# Is this enough?



## Forever[D]anked (Oct 3, 2011)

Running a 4ft 8bulb t5 producing 40k lumens,
Haven't grown this many at once in awhile
I have 47 clones under it, Gonna block off the edges where the light is escaping.
I have an extra 2' 4 bulb t5 was thinking of dropping it vertically, any ideas

Will drop some pics in a couple mins


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Oct 3, 2011)

here are the pics


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 3, 2011)

thats fine for now, 

whats your plan for 2 weeks from now, you need more light and space for all those plants, alot more of each, and to flower you will need alot more light imo, whats the plan.


----------



## xRedkiller03x (Oct 3, 2011)

dam that is good for Veg stage but what happens when they begin to Flower?


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks for the input,
I have 2 1k HPS on the side thinking of buying another 2 when the time comes, Just need to get the grow room ready. I'm no electrician, but i know the outlet wont handle 4k HPS at once on.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 3, 2011)

Forever[D]anked said:
			
		

> thanks for the input,
> I have 2 1k HPS on the side thinking of buying another 2 when the time comes.


 
Well why didnt you say so, now your talking.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks good however, you are really wasting light.  I would put the smaller plants on boxes etc to raise them up for an even canopy.  I would drop the light to within a couple of inches of the tops of the plants.  I would get reflective walls put up around the perimeter of the plants.  I would make something that was easy to move to tend your babies.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 4, 2011)

:yeahthat: A few days to weeks from now, you're gonna find that room under that light will be scarce.


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 4, 2011)

Gonna need to bring some juice in there. Better get to the Depot for some 8/2 Romex and order yourself a CAP controller. HAHA. Cha ching, cha ching. Never ends.


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Oct 20, 2011)

Sup all, thought i'd give an update on the ladies.


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Oct 20, 2011)

1st pic - Progress

2nd pic - worst stretch of them all. -- was on corner of t5

3&4th pic - same girl -- However my favorite, very tight nodes. going to be some bushy lady. She's been giving out 1 strand leafs? Any ideas of the cause?


5th pic - i have a ? about the roots. I'm trying to keep them in the pots as long as possible ( 1 - 2 weeks ) until my flowering plants are finished in the other room .  The roots are beginning to show - am i going to cause a lot of harm? Or just very slow growth?


----------



## Sol (Oct 20, 2011)

That  tall girl in the back is chillin in the shade. 

 If you are going to flower those in the same pots and don't want to transplant maybe you could set them in a shallow tray of soil or whatever so the roots can continue to explore and not bind up? And then move tray/pot as 1 unit into flower room. Maybe??  Thats' what i would do if they had to stay in those pots for 1-2 wks then flower.   or did i misunderstand your question.lol


----------



## Forever[D]anked (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah comes to show the 4ft 8 bulb covers about 30plants --
Got rid of 8 earlier from the 47 but still wasn't enough heh

The girls on the edges are the ones not doing so great. :/


----------



## Roddy (Oct 20, 2011)

They're all stretching a bit imho, that's from having to have the light so high that it covers all the plants. Maybe take the other T5 and put some of those under it, move both lights a bit lower?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 20, 2011)

It actually looked to me (in the first pics) that the light didn't need to be that high for coverage--the table looks to be about the same size as the light.  I am guessing that you never got any reflective walls to enclose your parameter or the plants on the edges would not have suffered--they would have gotten the reflected light.  I also believe that the light may have been kept too far away from the canopy--you actually can get T5s right down on top of the plants.  I agree with Roddy that all the plants are showing stretch and I believe it is a combination of the light being too high and no reflective walls.  I believe the light is adequate for really tight internodal growth--like 1/2" or so between nodes.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 20, 2011)

:yeahthat:  agreed.


----------

